# went hunting today...



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey guys. i tryed out a new hunting ground today. i decided to do some rabbit and squirel hunting with my .410. i got out into the woods, and it was nice. a good combination of open fields, woodland, and marsh. i saw all kinds of rabbit pellets, but had no luck for 3 hours. i decided to move on, and hunt back to my van.

I was about 3/4 of the way back to th van when i decided to try over by a pond. the pond had some marshy grass and alot of dead fall timber. it was surrounded by wooded hills and blackberry brambels on 3 sides. Rabbit pellets all over the place. I headed down the hill tword the pond when my partner yelled "THERE HE GOES!" a HUGE brown cotton tail sprung up out of some blackberry brambels and bolted away from me and hooked to the right. i raised my mossberg 500E and put the fiber optic sight over the speeding bunny. CLICK! I FORGOT TO TAKE THE SAFETY OFF! :idiot: and the rabbit was gone down into his hole.

Wow! what an exciting end to a slow day of hunting! i kicked myself for being such a knuckle head, and had a good chuckle. Overall, a good afternoon well spent in the Indiana woodlands.

So! Have any of you had any luck hunting rabbits lately? if so, what technique did you use? i must have seen 20 piles of rabbit pellets in the 10 or so acres i hunted, so rabbits were definately present. but soemreason i wasnt finding them. Does anyone have advice for next time? Thanks!


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

sorry mr. trooper no rabbits by me the coyotes killed them all and now coyotes are over run here i gotta down the population u might just say


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

UP here in MN, any wooded area bordering a swamp or some type of wetland is almost garunteed to carry rabbits.. I've been trying to run my beagle after these rabbits, but its kinda tough with only one dog..He's been doing more flushing than chasing.

If you want to find rabbits walk the edges of a wetland or swamp and you will have good succcess.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

We hunt brushy hill sides and crick bottoms. Most of the time people will give you and opertunity to hunt no matter what. The best way we have found and the reason you were seeing pelts and no rabbits was because they were running out ahead of you or two the sides of you..The best way we have found is to hunt them like we do on a deer drive. Have a couple posters on the end, a couple walking the outside of the cover and a couple walking right down the middle and you will have a lot of success. just my two cents.
Bandhunter


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

If you have some beagles to help you, you'll start seeing more rabbits. I use to hunt without dogs and it is very hard to see those rabbits because they have very good hearing. Get yourself a hunting beagle puppies and start him to hunt rabbits for you next season, and I guaranteed you'll see more rabbits.

BeagleBoy


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

i used to have a beagle. she died a few years ago at 16 years old  Il hae to look into that. Beagles make great dogs.


----------

